# Rezepturverwaltung für 3 getrennte Anlagen



## Heppo (22 Mai 2007)

Hallo Kolleginnen und Kollegen,

ich habe 3 gleiche Anlagen mit S7 300 (ohne DP) und OP17. In dem OP gibt es eine Rezepturverwaltung.

Nun sollen alle 3 Anlagen auf die gleichen Daten schauen. 
Grund 1: Es muß nur noch einmal ein Datensatz eingegeben werden.
Grund 2: Das OP hat zu wenig Speicher
Grund 3: Die OP´s gehen kaputt, sämtliche Daten müssen mit Hand umständlich wieder eingetippt werden.

Nun habe ich gedacht, eine zusätzliche 300er als Rezeptträger auf die alle mittels Globaldaten MPI schauen. Aber, da gibt es bestimmt noch bessere Lösungen. Z. B. ein großes Panel. Kann man auch Exceldaten in irgendeiner Form in die Rezepturen einlesen?

Oder eine günstige Visualisierung, da währe ich für Vorschläge offen. Schnittstelle ist im Augenblick erst mal die MPI vorgesehen, klar, die Kosten.

Schönen Gruß, Heppo


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 Mai 2007)

Hallo Heppo,
du könntest alle SPS'en miteinander vernetzen und einen PC mit Visualisierung drüber hängen und dann von allen die Daten einsammeln und auch in ExCel abspeichern.
Bei der Art der Vernetzung gibt es natürlich mehrere Möglichkeiten. Am Besten, du schiesst dich erstmal preislich und technisch auf etwas ein. Dann muss man weiter sehen ...


----------



## jabba (22 Mai 2007)

Hallo heppo,

die Kosten sind natürlich das größte Problem, und deine Lösung gehört bestimmt schon zu den günstigen.
Wie sieht es mit dem Speicher in den CPU´s aus, welche Type.
Ich hab immer alle Rezepte in der CPU, ist nach meiner Meinung zwar aufwendiger aber flexibler als die Rezepte im OP (Ausser die Möglichkeit auf die Card zu speichern)
Über die Globaldaten würde ich nicht gehen, sondern bei Rezepturwechsel die Daten senden. Eventuell könnte man auf Tastendruck oder nach Zeit, immer alle Rezepte an alle Senden.
Die Lösung mit dem PC ist natürlich optimal, aber nicht jedermann´s Sache.


----------



## Markus (23 Mai 2007)

habe rezepte auch immer in der cpu, hervorragend eignet sich dafür der speicher auf den neuen mmc karten.

wieviele variablen hat deine rezeptur?
wie schnell must du umschalten?
wieviele datensätze?


----------



## Heppo (23 Mai 2007)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Hallo Heppo,
> du könntest alle SPS'en miteinander vernetzen und einen PC mit Visualisierung drüber hängen und dann von allen die Daten einsammeln und auch in ExCel abspeichern.
> Bei der Art der Vernetzung gibt es natürlich mehrere Möglichkeiten. Am Besten, du schiesst dich erstmal preislich und technisch auf etwas ein. Dann muss man weiter sehen ...


 
Ich muss Vorschläge machen, mit Preisen und dann kommt das Pro/Kontraspiel.

@ jabba: Die CPU ist eine 315, Speicherplatz ist noch zu 60% frei. Wie meinst du das mit dem Senden bei Rezepturwechsel?

@ Markus: Anzahl der Daten muss ich mal zählen, Datensätze sollten um die 800 liegen, das Umschalten hat Zeit. Die CPU ist schon älter, also ohne die MMC


Heppo


----------



## jabba (23 Mai 2007)

Heppo schrieb:


> @ jabba: Die CPU ist eine 315, Speicherplatz ist noch zu 60% frei. Wie meinst du das mit dem Senden bei Rezepturwechsel?
> Heppo


 
Neue CPU mit MMC?
Dort kann mann die DB´s direkt auslagern.
Ansonsten ist ja noch viel Speicher frei, musst Du mal ausrechnen wieviel Speicher du brauchen würdest.

Es könnte z.B. eine vorhandene Anlage die Rezepte übernehmen,
die anderen fragen über MPI bei Rezepturwechsel die Daten an, und nur diese werden dann an die Maschinen gesendet. Das würde auch gehen wenn Du das mit einer extra CPU machst.

Ich hab in meinen Anlagen eine Kopierfunktion für die Rezepturen mit Quell-Rezept und Zielrezept erstellt, da könnte ich mir vorstellen, das man dann eine Taste hat "Kopieren Rezept nach Anlage xx".


----------



## Heppo (23 Mai 2007)

jabba schrieb:


> Neue CPU mit MMC?
> Dort kann mann die DB´s direkt auslagern.
> Ansonsten ist ja noch viel Speicher frei, musst Du mal ausrechnen wieviel Speicher du brauchen würdest.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,

Nein, keine MMC. Das  mit der Mitnutzung hatte ich auch schon überlegt, finde ich nicht so gut, da die Anlage immer unter Spannung sein müsste, was ist bei einer Reparatur?

Würde am liebsten irgendetwas mit PC-Anbindung versuchen. 

Stichwort Libnodave: Gibt es da evt. eine Rezeptverwaltung in einem Tabellenprogramm das mit dem Treiber arbeiten kann?

Gruß Heppo


----------



## jabba (23 Mai 2007)

Klar das geht mit Libnodave, die Frage kannst Du auch PC Programme erstellen. Ob das mit Libnodave direkt aus Excel geht weiss ich nicht, da ich bisher noch nie eine Verbindung mit Libnodave hingekriegt hab.

Ich setze seit Jahren Prodave von Siemens ein, die kostet aber pro Lizenz.
Prodave mini kostet 200€, kann aber nur DB´s lesen und schreiben.

Wenn Du über Excel gehen willst, da gibt es auch Tools für,
aber wie willst Du dann verhindern das einer Quatsch in die CPU lädt,
oder eine andere Rezeptur während dem Auftrag.
Bei einer Programmierung in VB, Delphi o.ä. kannst Du auch passwörter und Zugang überwachen.
Mit Excel kannst Du z.B. Deltalogic ACCOn-AG-Link nehmen,
aber dazu kann die Rainer Höhnle bestimmt mehr sagen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (23 Mai 2007)

Hallo Heppo,
mir würden noch zwei weitere Alternativen einfallen :

Du könntest dir von DELTALOGIC (sie oben) den ACCON-Netlink S7 für jede SPS anbieten lassen. Dann kannst du die SPS'en mittels Ethernet verbinden. Von denen gibt es auch ein Tool mit Dongle für VB- und VBA-Programmierung unter Excel, mit dem du recht einfach deine DB's in eine Tabelle bekommst. Ich habe das für einen Kunden schon einmal gemacht. Es ist allerdings einiges an Grundwissen in Visual-Basic erforderlich ...

Du könntest einen Panel-PC via MPI mit alllen 3 SPS'en verbinden und z.B. mit ProTool-Runtime (oder WinCC Flex Runtime) die Rezept-Daten im- und exportieren (siehe Vorschlag von Jabba). Das habe ich noch nicht mit mehreren Steuerungen gemacht, aber mit einer SPS ist das bei uns zur Zeit die Technik der Wahl ...

Vielleicht hilft dir das als weitere Inspiration ...:twisted:

Nachsatz: mein Vorschlag 1 ist natürlich identisch mit dem einen Vorschlag von Jabba, habe ich allerdings jetzt erst gesehen ...


----------



## jabba (23 Mai 2007)

Net-Link ist schön, wenn das Netz schon überall liegt, und man dann von mehreren PC´s zugreifen will.

Wenn nur ein PC wie beschrieben zugreifen soll ist eine CP5611 (400€) und eine Anbindung über MPI wahrscheinlich billiger.

CP5611 400€
Prodave mini 200€
=600€ + Stecker(4*40€) und Kabel

Netlink ca 3*400€
AG-Link 400€
=1600€ + Netzwerkverkabelung
....
Das Programm erst mal schreiben

unbezahlbar  


Also nur mal eine Übersicht.


----------



## afk (23 Mai 2007)

jabba schrieb:


> Net-Link ist schön, wenn das Netz schon überall liegt, und man dann von mehreren PC´s zugreifen will.


Bei mehreren PCs ist der Netlink-PRO die richtige Wahl, da der Netlink nur zwei gleichzeitige Verbindungen auf der Ethernet-Seite kann.

Wenn die Steuerungen eh über MPI vernetzt werden, dann reicht IMHO ein Netlink-PRO und ein Netzwerkkabel vom PC zum NL-PRO, damnach ist Deine Rechnung:



jabba schrieb:


> Netlink ca 3*400€
> AG-Link 400€
> =1600€ + Netzwerkverkabelung


nicht richtig, es reich ein NL-Pro für ca. 450€, und libnodave für 0€, ist also dementsprechend preiswerter als die andere von Dir vorgerechnete Lösung.


Gruß Axel


----------



## jabba (23 Mai 2007)

Sorry,

auf die Idee bin ich noch garnicht gekommen,
Hab mit den Netlink immer an einer CPU gehangen.

Ich hatte mir einen von IBH gekauft, da war eine DLL für den Zugriff auf die S7 schon dabei.


----------



## holland (24 Mai 2007)

Moin moin Lass doch einfach die Rezepturverwaltung im OP sein das ist auf der Steuerung schnell realisiert, und deine Probleme sind verschwunden.
Also Datensätze aus der SPS laden erstellen und wieder auf der SPS speichern.
Warum mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen.

Gruß Sascha


----------

